# ISDN-Router und DSL-Router gemeinsamt nutzen



## leszek (20. März 2005)

Hallo Zusammen !

Habe folgendes Netzwerk-Problem und hoffe dass mir einer hilft.

Habe ein 2-PC's Netzwerk. Die PC's besitzen jeweils eine Netzwerkkarte und sind über einen HUB miteiander verbunden. An das HUB ist zur Zeit ein ISDN-Router angeschlossen, der eine Verbindung zur Fordbank herstellt.
Jetzt möchte ich an das Netzwerk einen DSL-Router fürs Internet anschliessen.
Ist das möglich? Wie muß ich das unter Windows verwalten? Muß man zwei Netzwerkverbindungen erstellen, jeweils für einen Router?

Bitte um Mithilfe


----------



## generador (20. März 2005)

Willst du weiterhin mit ISDN arbeiten oder komplett auf dsl umsteigen ?


----------



## leszek (20. März 2005)

Das ganze muß mit ISDN und DSL laufen. Der ISDN Router muß bleiben.


----------



## generador (20. März 2005)

Sorry aber da weiss icht jetzt auch nicht weiter


----------



## Male (21. März 2005)

Du könntest anhand des DNS Servers den jeweiligen PCs den Router zuweisen. Und der PC, der über ISDN laufen soll ihn als DNS Server eintragen.


----------

